# List of jobs that suit people with SA



## sickofanxiety11 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys! Do you think we can come up with a list of jobs that require lesser social interaction to make life easier for people with SA?

The most *non ideal *job would be jobs requiring sales skills and interacting with lots of people like:

- Jobs in the hospitality industry
- Jobs related to the banking and finance industry eg stockbroking, venture capitalism
- marketing consultant
- lawyer
- human resource manager

What do you think are jobs that suit people with SA more?


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

I used to work in banking and I currently work in HR.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't really think there are many jobs out there suitable for people with SA. I work in a sales office environment and even though it's generally low pressure/stress environment, I still really struggle to cope from one day to the next at times. I've grown used to my work colleagues over the last four and a half years I've been there, but I am genuinely terrified of phone calls and dealing with idiots whose only purpose calling is to stress me out (so it seems). 

I honestly feel about the only jobs people like us can do is home-based work. For instance, I wouldn't have an issue if I could do my current job from home – with work e-mailed across to me and vise-versa. The only problem is that it would cost a lot of money for the company to set up the works' system in my house. It would save me having to deal with people though…and a small fortune in fuel costs. The only semi-sensible alternative for me would be to have an office of my own…and no telephone. 

I can rule out sales reps and delivery drivers. I could handle all the sole driving no problem. You spend large portions of the day alone on the open road. It's what you do at the end of those drives would also rule that one out – especially if you have targets to meet.

Another suggestion (perhaps slightly silly) would be an Undertaker – but you'd have to have a strong stomach for that.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

I got offered a job the other day at the mall. Its at one of those kiosk things where you ask people to try out the beauty product they are offering. SO basically it has a lot of human interaction. Seeing as how I desperately need a job, I am willing to give it a shot. The lady is going to set up a job interview later this week. I'm hoping I get it but at the same time I hope she changes her mind. She says I look very welcoming and I look like a people person. Which I kind of am, people trust me easily and say I am approachable. Wonder why I don't have any friends then


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dishwashing. Too bad it's dehumanizing and I'd rather be homeless.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

Its getting past the interview process that is the hardest. Even for entry level or retail jobs you now have several 'rounds of interviews' and if you seem too nervous or for some reason they don't "like" you, you don't get hired. 
I worked for UPS as a seasonal helper over the holidays. The driver I worked for gave me a good recommendation. I then applied for a part time package handler position paying $11 an hour only probably 15-25 hours max., they scheduled me for a tour then a 5 minute interview with someone who was seeing myself and six others at 5am a week later. Never heard from UPS again.. When I called the HR lady, she acted standoffish and snappy about 'how dare I call'..


----------



## zero 7 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm a janitor, there's no much if any interaction with my job, I once nearly had a job as a fast food delivery driver but I never took it as there was no way I was using my own car


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Nick9075 said:


> Its getting past the interview process that is the hardest. Even for entry level or retail jobs you now have several 'rounds of interviews' and if you seem too nervous or for some reason they don't "like" you, you don't get hired.
> I worked for UPS as a seasonal helper over the holidays. The driver I worked for gave me a good recommendation. I then applied for a part time package handler position paying $11 an hour only probably 15-25 hours max., they scheduled me for a tour then a 5 minute interview with someone who was seeing myself and six others at 5am a week later. Never heard from UPS again.. When I called the HR lady, she acted standoffish and snappy about 'how dare I call'..


Yeah and a lot of jobs you get tossed the first day you didn't call back about it either.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Something in the trades? Truck driver, machine operator, HVAC tech, plumber, electrician, car mechanic, construction worker, roofer, stockroom etc

College degree: Computer programmer/web developer, accountant, science related jobs

Worst job would probably be police officer.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

aGenericUsername said:


> Something in the trades? Truck driver, machine operator, HVAC tech, plumber, electrician, car mechanic, construction worker, roofer, stockroom etc
> 
> College degree: Computer programmer/web developer, accountant, science related jobs
> 
> Worst job would probably be police officer.


I am actually going to look at a trade school for HVAC. The program costs $15,300 for everything. I have $57,000 in student loans (federal not private) outstanding that I am paying $350 a month on. 
So what is another $15,300?? beats sitting at home sending Resumes, having 60 minute phone interviews that just end with "I will pass along your Resume to the hiring manager and get back to you"


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Nick9075 said:


> I am actually going to look at a trade school for HVAC. The program costs $15,300 for everything. I have $57,000 in student loans (federal not private) outstanding that I am paying $350 a month on.
> So what is another $15,300?? beats sitting at home sending Resumes, having 60 minute phone interviews that just end with "I will pass along your Resume to the hiring manager and get back to you"


Where I live there aren't any trade schools (community colleges teach trade skills), but I've read that they are a huge ripoff. If you can get an associates degree in HVAC, I'd do that.

I've heard it's a **** paying career and taxing on the body, but it does sound really interesting to learn.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

mortician


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

aGenericUsername said:


> Where I live there aren't any trade schools (community colleges teach trade skills), but I've read that they are a huge ripoff. If you can get an associates degree in HVAC, I'd do that.
> 
> I've heard it's a **** paying career and taxing on the body, but it does sound really interesting to learn.


Better than sitting home sending resumes. I ruined my employment history in accounting. So I must be the only person with accounting and finance degree that can't get a job


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

aGenericUsername said:


> Where I live there aren't any trade schools (community colleges teach trade skills), but I've read that they are a huge ripoff. If you can get an associates degree in HVAC, I'd do that.
> 
> I've heard it's a **** paying career and taxing on the body, but it does sound really interesting to learn.


Community colleges are not a rip off, unless you go to a for profit trade school. Look for a place that has an internship or co-op required for graduation. The degree won't mean too if you 0 experience.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

lonerchick said:


> Community colleges are not a rip off, unless you go to a for profit trade school. Look for a place that has an internship or co-op required for graduation. The degree won't mean too if you 0 experience.


Many community colleges dont offer much with HVAc. It is up to the student to do their research before committing money. like i said i would rather learn a new skill new career in demand than sit home pop Benzos and send out resumes all day


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Escapologist.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Computer programmer.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Writer.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Ones that you can jump in right away? The truth is not many.

I currently unload trucks at a company that I won't mention, and it's good in the fact that my managers don't give a flying you know what about my questionable social ability, but in that goes the covet: The fact that I can't connect with them on anything more than a basic level means that I'm stuck at the lowest position at the company with next to no chance of moving up.

Not to mention it's intense physical labor, you have to deal with loads of people during a short shift, and the pay is nothing (about $100-$150 a week) so it's far from perfect, but it's doing enough for me considering I need some money to work on my issues, so it fits those needs if you're built mentally for the work.

All the best positions though require years of schooling which isn't an option for tons of people unless they still have parents to support them. 

As I always say, if you got the cash for the training, and you don't mind the travel, truck driving is the best option.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Truck driver. You can make 3 figures and almost never have to talk to anyone.


----------



## otherworldlyem (Feb 24, 2015)

My vote is for retail stock. 
I have worked several retail jobs over the course of my life, and there have been a few that were decent for someone with SA. My current job is practically IDEAL for me. I'm on the stock team, and I work 2am-10am M-Th with just two other people. (one of which is more of an introvert than I am!) I basically listen to my headphones while I "put stuff away" for 8 hours. Our jobs are so straightforward, that there have been days that 9am rolls around and I realize I haven't spoken a word all day. For the most part, we work alone and we are leaving just as the customers are coming in. It's awesome.  The drawbacks are having to work so early in the morning, crappy pay, and working below my skill level. But sometimes it's worth the trade off in order to gain some sanity, and I rather like the monotony of it. I can fly through my work easily whilst having my mind on something more interesting, and that's the way I like it. I have worked on other stock teams that weren't as good i.e. a bazillion other people you had to work with, being thrown out on the sales floor when it's busy, etc. But it still beats working with the public.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

otherworldlyem said:


> My vote is for retail stock.
> I have worked several retail jobs over the course of my life, and there have been a few that were decent for someone with SA. My current job is practically IDEAL for me. I'm on the stock team, and I work 2am-10am M-Th with just two other people. (one of which is more of an introvert than I am!) I basically listen to my headphones while I "put stuff away" for 8 hours. Our jobs are so straightforward, that there have been days that 9am rolls around and I realize I haven't spoken a word all day. For the most part, we work alone and we are leaving just as the customers are coming in. It's awesome.  The drawbacks are having to work so early in the morning, crappy pay, and working below my skill level. But sometimes it's worth the trade off in order to gain some sanity, and I rather like the monotony of it. I can fly through my work easily whilst having my mind on something more interesting, and that's the way I like it. I have worked on other stock teams that weren't as good i.e. a bazillion other people you had to work with, being thrown out on the sales floor when it's busy, etc. But it still beats working with the public.


I loved the one stock job I had, the only problem is how picky retail has become in hiring people and their use of behavioral interviews.

If those aren't a problem for said person, then retail stock's a solid choice as well.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Nick9075 said:


> Its getting past the interview process that is the hardest. Even for entry level or retail jobs you now have several 'rounds of interviews' and if you seem too nervous or for some reason they don't "like" you, you don't get hired.
> I worked for UPS as a seasonal helper over the holidays. The driver I worked for gave me a good recommendation. I then applied for a part time package handler position paying $11 an hour only probably 15-25 hours max., they scheduled me for a tour then a 5 minute interview with someone who was seeing myself and six others at 5am a week later. Never heard from UPS again.. When I called the HR lady, she acted standoffish and snappy about 'how dare I call'..


As a person whose worked for them as a "package handler", I seriously say they did you a favor.

Depending on what work area you get, the supervisors there are like drill sergeants. They think they're in the military when in reality, they're supervising people stacking boxes in trailers for a living. By a mile the worst job I've ever taken in my life.

As you alluded to, they simply "pool" candidates by making them waste gas money/ bus fare on their silly tour when they really have minimal intent of calling even half of them back. I wouldn't have even gotten a call back had I not had a contact through a recruiting program that contacted HR, and in hindsight I regret even making the call.

They're are truly a classless organization in their lower management. I even cringe when an Amazon shipment goes through the hub I wasted valuable time of my life in.

You're better off seeking employment with their direct competition, no doubt.

And where did you get $11 an hour? In my state, UBS only offers fast food wages for your first 3 months, and you only get a raise if you kiss your fulltimers *** enough to make union, which of course takes like forever.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Think working in a warehouse (which is where I work in) isn't too bad. Don't have to deal with customers and I can just keep my head down and get on with it.


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

I am thinking of becoming a security guard. They don't do much and there's minimal social interaction except talking to colleagues. The job is in high demand here but it pays ****.


----------



## Iwannabemyself (Mar 24, 2004)

Librarian?? You just help people with finding information. I mostly communicate through emails. So that helps! I don't like dealing with people much but I think I need a bit of time with them too! (just the people I like.... lol) Yikes. I've come to realize the horrible reality that I do not like all people and they annoy me. (unless they are interesting, have the same interests as me, someone that needs help, or are cute males)


----------



## Iwannabemyself (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh I just thought about one. What about a cook? Or a housewife? Just find a rich guy and look after the house and kids. LOL. (joking)

Ok seriously... I think if we can find a job we like, we will be able to communicate with people. (because they have the same interests, so you have things in common to talk about) 

I think i struggle with finding the right job because i am extrovert and introvert at the same time. SIGH.


----------



## Katse32 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sounds to me that you still have to interact with people a lot especially being a lawyer or the hospital


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm always jealous of people who can do IT. I want to sit in a computer room all on my own, and just be called on as the resident expert, then kick back and wait for another idiot to need my help while I eat cheatos and watch youtube, lol. That's the life, lol. But IT probably requires more than that.


----------



## modusPonens (Apr 19, 2014)

I would probably say warehouse as well because some of them are massive and you don't have to see the same people everyday


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I've always dreamed as a kid being a History teacher when I grow up. But now that I have SA, pretty much my dreams have been crushed. (And not for the first time In my life.)

To answer your question, retail is the way to go. My mother works in retail (Macy's) and She has SA as well. She says that there's not much socialization, especially if you're working on restocking. The only downside is sometimes having to deal with people's (teenage girls mainly) Bull****, but aside from that, retail is the way to go.
Doesn't pay well but it _pays._


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

iCod said:


> I've always dreamed as a kid being a History teacher when I grow up. But now that I have SA, pretty much my dreams have been crushed. (And not for the first time In my life.)
> 
> To answer your question, retail is the way to go. My mother works in retail (Macy's) and She has SA as well. She says that there's not much socialization, especially if you're working on restocking. The only downside is sometimes having to deal with people's (teenage girls mainly) Bull****, but aside from that, retail is the way to go.
> Doesn't pay well but it _pays._


Does your mother have to also work the front retail cashier machines? That would be the hardest part for SA. I did part-time cashiering a lifetime ago. I can't even remember or believe how I got through that now..


----------



## devilirium (Aug 31, 2013)

Working as a web developer. I don't have to interract that much in person. I can just work from home. It can be pretty hard and stressfull, but still better than interraction with many people. Though I could work with a small team in an office - no problems there.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I became a lab technician because I thought I wouldn't have to interact with people too much. I was partly right. It's a small lab and the departments are out in the open so there is pressure to communicate verbally fairly often with the other workers. Also lots of phone call answering, transferring, and communicating information. It's not ideal, but could be worse. I don't think I could handle working in customer service type jobs where you have to take **** from random people. It would be my idea of hell.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

for the teens 

bussers
dishwashers 


the rest; 
housekeeping
any cleaning job 
warehouse 
overnight stocking..


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

Data entry jobs might be one. Although it might involve other tasks like talking on the phone.

Even for factory jobs, they want workers to do presentations i.e. about food hygeine. So even jobs which aren't based on interacting with people involve this social pressure.


----------



## needformeaning (Mar 9, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> Dishwashing. Too bad it's dehumanizing and I'd rather be homeless.


Yeah. That's a kind of job that does not require that much interaction, at least with customers, although you still have to socialize with people in the kitchen, cooks, waiters, etc.

And I assume one does not make much money being a dishwasher.


----------



## Pazu (Mar 14, 2015)

Computers and tech stuff is good in general, and I think the best thing, though much easier said than done especially later in life, would be to concentrate on getting really great at one thing. Then you can be as weird and quiet and shy and socially awkward as you want and they can't fire you because they need you (of course they may still talk behind your back or think less of you, but that's another issue.)

I think retail might be good too. Personally I have the least problems with my closest family (obviously), but also complete strangers that expect nothing from me, whom I won't be talking more than a minute to, and will possibly never see again. It's colleagues, friends and clients and anyone I constantly have to entertain, chit-chat or maintain a relationship with that really trip me up.

Right now I have a job in video post-production, working with commercials and the like and it's pretty much the perfect job for me. I sit in front of a computer all day, and though I don't think I'm very well-liked at the office I'm meticulous and pretty good at it so I hope I get to stay. The biggest issue is that I can't work "live" together with clients, as the stress, interaction and close proximity to people completely fry my brains, and I have a huge problem working while people are looking over my shoulder.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Something like an office bookkeeper, computer programmer, scientist, anything that involves little to no interaction with people.

Something like this would also be interesting for me, just so long as I have an internet connection and some books to keep me company.


----------



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Blogger


----------

